# Do petzoo owe you money?if they do ! read this thread.



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

*Do petzoo owe you money?if they do ! read this thread if you want your money back*

I emailed them yesterday saying


just to let u know a few of us have grouped together at reptile forum..where going to give you 1 more week to email us all back and pay us our money..if you dont will be contacting trading standards.you only owe me 6£ but its the principle of the matter..you owe alot of people money at the reptile forum..

Reply

Hi Scott

Thank you for letting me know. We've had some email and other issues regarding refunds in recent times, do you possibly have a full list of names and what they are owed at your forum? If you do that would be brilliant as I'd like to ensure everybody gets refunded and can't be sure I've received all refund requests via email. Can I register on your forum so I can apologise to the people involved?

I'm very sorry for the inconvenience and frustration caused.Thanks for your help

Kind regards
Craig
Pet Zoo


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

petzoo are going to join this forum..iv just gave them the link to this thread..


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

as i sia don the last thread, neer had any issues, the day i pisted on the thread i ordered 180 pounds worth of goods, got them the next day...
you are very unlucky my friedn  glad its getting sorted!

Gina


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Rowenna from Petzoo used to be a member on here, Ive never had any trouble with them.I have always bought my livefood off them and it always arrives nextday


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

trouble arises when they dont have a certain thing in stock but you pay for it..then you try to get the refund and they dont answer your emails.apart form that there very good..


----------



## robglobe (Feb 11, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> trouble arises when they dont have a certain thing in stock but you pay for it..then you try to get the refund and they dont answer your emails.apart form that there very good..


I am in the same situation as i have been waiting for over a year for a £3.95 refund.

I will never use them again.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

robglobe said:


> I am in the same situation as i have been waiting for over a year for a £3.95 refund.
> 
> I will never use them again.


 i know its not much 3.95£ but its the principle..tbh i dont think il use them again..because if i ordered from them i would be worried that certain items wouldn't be in stock then i wouldn't get a refund..there customer support is none existent..


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> i know its not much 3.95£ but its the principle..tbh i dont think il use them again..because if i ordered from them i would be worried that certain items wouldn't be in stock then i wouldn't get a refund..there customer support is none existent..



i really think somthing must of gone wrong here. things do go wrong naturaly but every time somthign has happened we ring up or email them or they ring us up, and its sorted that day.. its really odd... hmph


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> i really think somthing must of gone wrong here. things do go wrong naturaly but every time somthign has happened we ring up or email them or they ring us up, and its sorted that day.. its really odd... hmph


iv been waiting 3 weeks for them to refund me :lol2:i emailed them with no response.2 weeks later i threaten them with trading standards and they email me back the same day.doesn't look good on there part..wonder what there excuse is?


----------



## taylor (Aug 20, 2008)

i ordered something last week but they sent the wrong item, ive emailed them and got no reply, a bayonett fitting is no use to me, ive had to go out and buy another one as i needed it asap


----------



## sushigeezer (Jun 26, 2008)

sorry to hear that guys, I've been using PetZoo a lot, spend some decent amount of money already and never had problems with them.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

sushigeezer said:


> sorry to hear that guys, I've been using PetZoo a lot, spend some decent amount of money already and never had problems with them.


 your signiture rocks..LOL


----------



## sushigeezer (Jun 26, 2008)

:2thumb:


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

so much for joining and paying every one off..:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil: there full of crap


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> so much for joining and paying every one off..:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil: there full of crap


rowenna is on here.. as rowenna
(sp)


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

errm ive recieved a pm from someone about this, btw im not petzoo!lol! wrong user name!


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

after me causing a stink and moaning at them iv just checked my paypal account and for some reason i missed the refund they sent me weeks ago...so they dont owe me money after all. :whistling2: i feal a idiot now :bash:


----------

